# Boys name to go with Katie?



## christiek1006

Hi,

my dd's name is Katie Emma and I am looking for suggestions on a boys name for this little one that goes along with hers!

Ideally I would like it to be a name that wont be shortened eg. I wanted Katie to be called Katie not Katherine. I aslo like regular names (not to offend anyone who likes different ones) so something shortish and common enough!

If this little one was another girl I would be sorted lol!! I can do girls names easily!

I am so stuck and any help or ideas would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Christie :flower:


----------



## lou100

Heres a little list:

Samuel
Jospeh
Jacob
Elliot
Ryan
Reece/Rhys
Daniel
Thomas
Luke
Harry


----------



## fairy_gem

Charlie
Toby
George
Luke
Dylan
Noah
Fynn


x


----------



## discoclare

Theo
Owen
Ewan
Archie
Alfie
Zac
Oliver
Adam
Alex
Hugh
Jack
Jake
Freddie
Bertie
Leo
Miles
Joel
Ian


----------



## Shabutie

Rowen
Luke
Harry
David
Matthew
Nolan
Simon
Thomas
Daniel
Aaron
LLyod
Myles
Jack
Paul
Ryan
Ashley
Ben
George

:flower:


----------

